

Evernote 4 for Windows is here - maguay
http://blog.evernote.com/2010/10/26/evernote-4-for-windows-is-here/

======
maguay
In Short:

Full new version of Evernote for Windows, rewritten from scratch in native
C++. According to post, starts 5x faster and uses half the memory of Evernote
3.5. Full new UI, new clipper for Firefox and IE. Supports Jumplists and
geolocation in Windows 7.

In all, a huge win for Evernote users on Windows.

~~~
Goosey
I find this to be an interesting case study in the failure of .NET and WPF to
deliver on their promises. It's a sample size of 1 and all, but it's one of
the first examples I have seen where a client was written from scratch in
.NET/WPF and then re-written from scratch in C++ in order to overcome
performance limitations.

